# Download Youtube videos Directly  without any softwear



## jrkraj (Jan 7, 2010)

Download Youtube videos Directly  without any softwear

Click Here


----------



## heavyarms (Jan 7, 2010)

Use IDM cc integrated


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 7, 2010)

Use orbit downloader


----------



## bikashnets (Jan 15, 2010)

it is impressive


----------



## bhavik (Mar 31, 2010)

its perfect...


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 31, 2010)

who downloads a video??i take a looooonggg timeeeeee........just buffer the video fully and copy/paste it from the browser's cache


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2010)

u can use Greasemonkey scipt in FF


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jul 8, 2010)

Just type voobys in place of youtube in url and it will get downloaded in flv. Like:-
YouTube - 1323's Channel is changed to
www.voobys.com/1323

It works most of the times


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 9, 2010)

now..for watching vids in youtube..there's another feature[many don't know this]-->you can also watch the vid. from wherever part you want.......eg.u buffered a 10 min vid but was able to see on half..so then another just click the timeline from that time woo...you'll start vid buffering from there................


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 10, 2010)

who needs a downloader!!! i just copy frm mozilla firefox cache in both xp and fedora 13


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 11, 2010)

use keepvid.com... just paste de url n download


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 12, 2010)

heavyarms said:


> Use IDM cc integrated





ankushkool said:


> use keepvid.com... just paste de url n download



+1...,,,,,,,.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2010)

I use IDM and its too easy to download...just click the IDM icon above youtube video and download it...No hassel at all


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2010)

I use combined method of IDM and Keepvid


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 2, 2010)

^  try IDM


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 3, 2010)

^^
just click the IDM icon above youtube video and download it.
*i.imagehost.org/0358/MJ.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ downloading....... with IDM....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 20, 2010)

^ yes.... Done...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 21, 2010)

^

Firefox 3.6.8
IDM 5.17 [registered]
Michael Jackson - Thriller.flv
Size : 73 MB


hmm.. try "Intergate IDM into Browsers" IE in IDM options


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 23, 2010)

oh sorry..

yes
Firefox 3.6.8 
Downloading FLV video files from YouTube, MySpaceTV, and Google Video with Internet Download Manager 

Download FLV video files from YouTube, MySpaceTV, and Google Video with Internet Download Manager YouTube Grabber


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2010)

ax3 said:


> i have ff 3.6.6 , opera 10.10 beta , chrome 4.0.222.12 ...
> 
> Firefox 3.6.8 == u mean
> 
> yes i tried Intergate IDM into Browsers" ... still it doesnt showup on utube site ...



IDM integrates well with IE8 - try that and use opera 10.61 to get the best browsing experience


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ enjoy...


----------



## techberth4u (Sep 17, 2010)

Just download and install realplayer(Free)

Ok u r done


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 24, 2010)

You can just change the y to 3 in the URL like - 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
3outube - Download YouTube Video, Simply Fast

It works for all videos

just change *www.youtube.com/ to *www.3outube.com/


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ That's great - thanks for the nice find


----------



## zak_martin27884 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have found the best software for downloading all kinds of videos from all kinds of sites
its called IDM
its free and unlimited
go to the link below
- Download Managers
PLEASE DONT UPGRADE IT OR ELSE IT WILL STOP WORKING
please rate it if you like it
Regards
Zak Martin


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ Welcome to TDF.

I've been using IDM for 6 years now and it won't stop working if you have a legit copy - so next time watch out what you are posting


----------



## redhat (Nov 20, 2010)

One could also try Zamzar - Free online file conversion
Its a great site for file conversions.


----------



## Siddharthtech (Dec 11, 2010)

Go and install NirSoft Video Cache View and Copy videos off the cache after viewing them!
And if you are geeky enough, just copy yoursellf!


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 11, 2010)

use jdownloader it solves are ur troubles for download vids even from metacafe too 

and it also has re-captcha which tries to crack the captcha's for some sites


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 17, 2010)

use KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more! 
Clean and simple!


----------



## ram2828 (Feb 3, 2011)

Use this TIP to Download YouTube Video and Save It to Your Computer for Offline Viewing


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ that's not working - I can't find anything like player2 in page source.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 19, 2011)

I use Orbit downloader and it works fine with 'Grab'. It's fantastic and works for any Flash video, other than Youtube too!


----------

